# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Celes_Vongola] Mathieu le Nouveau ^^

## Celes_Vongola

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je suis tudiant en informatique et je me suis donc inscrit ici pour m'amliorer ^^ 
Mais je vous cacherez pas que si je suis tomb sur ce forum, qui m'a l'air de regorger de ressources et de personnes simpas, c'est parceque je cherch un endroit ou questionner des informaticiens qui pourraient peut tre rpondre  un questionnaire pour mon projet professionnel, car les branches qui m'interressent ne se situent pas o je suis =/
Voil sinon j'espre m'amuser et progresser ici =P
A bientt ^^

----------

